# October CSUSA Group Buy #1



## plano_harry (Oct 14, 2015)

READ THIS ENTIRE POST.

*YOU MUST* 
   (1) PM Me
*and*
   (2) POST IN THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.


Welcome to the October CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Monday October 19*. I do my best to save you money, so I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. (razor stands almost always require additional shipping.) This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. 
***New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!*
For reference: 
$100 of insurance costs $2.75, 200=3.50, 300=4.60, 400=5.80, 500=7.00, 600=9.45, 700=10.75, 800=12.05, 900=13.35, 1000=14.65, 1100=15.95. 
Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy.  *This buy is open to the first 15 respondents to this thread OR until Thursday October 15 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.

I will post in this thread when 15 participants have been reached. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• *1. PM me to get in – first 15 in are in.
• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 15 is met.
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.[/B]

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 15 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection. 

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 15 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Saturday October 17 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Sunday October 18 (Midnight – CST)



PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Monday October 19. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money.  If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, please add 4% Paypal goods and services fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.


SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

Canadians, change the field labeled "Estimated - shipping" cost to $33.95 in the excel sheet.


KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure. 
Special spreadsheet notes in red:
• PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total.
• Razors have their own quantity discount.
• Styluses have their own quantity discount.
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.  

BACKORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. 


SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order!

The attached spreadsheet CSUSA_October will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. 


Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_October.xls 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum and your insurance option. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 







***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_October.xls*


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 14, 2015)

In for at least 10 kits.

No Insurance on my shipment


----------



## VotTak (Oct 14, 2015)

In for at least 10 kits.
Insure for retail value


----------



## WalkOn (Oct 14, 2015)

I will buy at least 10 kits.  Please insure for retail value.

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## rkimery (Oct 14, 2015)

I am in this one!! Wanting more than 10 component sets.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 14, 2015)

I am in for atleast 10 kits

Thanks Mike


----------



## southernclay (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 kits, no additional insurance, sending PM now thanks!


----------



## KCW (Oct 14, 2015)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits and Insure for retail value


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 14, 2015)

And Dan makes 8!  If you are in - we are half empty, if you are not, we are half full!


----------



## Grampy122 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Group Buy*

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits and Insure for retail value.

    Gordie


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 14, 2015)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits . Do not insure. Darrell Eisner    Scotian12


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 14, 2015)

I am in for at least 10 and insure for retail value


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 14, 2015)

*Older Version of Excel Spreadsheet*

If you are using an older version of Excel, here is a spreadsheet for you.


----------



## larrystephens (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10


----------



## SteveG (Oct 14, 2015)

I am joining this buy, agree to the minimum 10kits, and decline additional insurance.

Thanks Harry


----------



## TonyL (Oct 14, 2015)

I will buy at least 10 kits.  Please insure for retail value.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 14, 2015)

I am in for at least 10 kits and no insurance


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Oct 14, 2015)

Im inn for 16 Kits
Harry


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks guys!  We are full for group #1  Watch for group #2 next week from Karl!  Get those spreadsheets in


----------



## jsolie (Oct 14, 2015)

Missed it by that much...


----------



## VotTak (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out whether it make sense to get PSI bolt action pen in this GB and what would be discount. If you planning to get them can you post here so we can do some preliminary calculation. 
I only ask this if this is not against the rules. If I broke the rule then please delete this post.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't think it is an issue since it is about this buy and you are part of it - but the others may not see it.  I will probably pick up 4 or 5.  We will get at least 10% for club.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 14, 2015)

I will be in.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 16, 2015)

There will be a 2nd CSUSA Group Buy opening tomorrow.  It will be open to up to 15 people.

Details to follow...


----------



## jsolie (Oct 16, 2015)

Hopefully I don't miss this one, too.


----------



## Imaginethat (Oct 16, 2015)

Is there a reason holding the sale to 15? I'm guessing more than 15 might be unmanageable.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 16, 2015)

Imaginethat said:


> Is there a reason holding the sale to 15? I'm guessing more than 15 might be unmanageable.



Good guess.  Just a good manageable size.  I have done 16, so I know that is possible   I am sure it isn't a record.  CSUSA buys happen frequently, in fact there is another starting now, so there is no need to build and have to manage a large group.  A group buy for 15 will likely arrive in two massive heavy 8 cubic foot boxes with all the kits dumped inside.  Sorting and figuring out what a 1050910001 is can slow things down a bit.  It usually takes all day to get it right, box, print labels, and mail 15 boxes.  Now that I think about it, what was i thinking!   It is fun in a strange sort of way.  I haven't done one since February of last year, so I forgot...  I needed some kits and there wasn't a buy open at the moment.  Hope that helps.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 16, 2015)

BTW - we have gotten more confident.  When I first joined, the buys were usually 10 and THAT was hard to get into!


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 16, 2015)

I will be opening a new CSUSA group buy tomorrow around noon.


----------



## Monty (Oct 16, 2015)

Just to be clear, there is no actual maximum number for Group Buy Participants. I have run several myself and know how complicated and time consuming they can be. I have recommended that anyone doing their first few buys limit them to about 10 participants until they get the feel for running one but they can have has may as they want.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 17, 2015)

Harry,
Email sent with spreadsheet.  Let me know if you didn't get it.

Thanks for organizing this group buy.

Rick


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok!  The 319 kit order is entered, the payment is made.  Will update when I get shipping notice.


----------



## larrystephens (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for doing this, I hope to meet you at the meeting in Pilot point this weekend.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 21, 2015)

larrystephens said:


> Thanks for doing this, I hope to meet you at the meeting in Pilot point this weekend.



Well, if we both show up, I should have your kits for you and a shipping refund!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 21, 2015)

Our FedEx tracking wizard says arrival to me on Thursday - sometime.  If I don't get all confused, I might be able to get this turned around to USPS on Friday!  :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## SteveG (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow Harry, you are sounding like an over-achiever. Maybe you should kick back and have a beer with those two banananananas!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 21, 2015)

SteveG said:


> Wow Harry, you are sounding like an over-achiever. Maybe you should kick back and have a beer with those two banananananas!



Mahalo!  wiki wiki! :biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 26, 2015)

OK, all the boxes shipped out Saturday morning, except Darrell's and Larry's, because they are special   Those will go out Monday. 

They will probably start arriving Tuesday. CSUSA didn't include any extra kits, but nothing was missing either, which is always good. 

I will calculate and process any refunds tomorrow. 

Harry


----------



## WalkOn (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Harry,

I think you take the prize :star:  for the quickest turnaround on one of these.

Thanks again,

Kev


----------



## TonyL (Oct 26, 2015)

You are a one-man distribution and logistics center! Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 26, 2015)

Received mine today...unbelievable! Thank you.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 27, 2015)

What a great postal service we have!  
4 of the 2-day boxes were delivered in 1 day
the other 3 2-day boxes will be delivered in 3 days (Wednesday:  Mark, Warren and Kevin)
and the 3-day boxes will be deivered in 4 days! (Thursday: Steve, Stepan and Mike)
For some strange reason none are scheduled to be delivered today
It takes as long to ship to IN as it does to HI


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2015)

That's pretty funny, Tony got his yesterday and lives about 30-40 minutes south of me. If you average all of those together they are almost on time! :biggrin: I'm still pumped to receive mine any day this week Harry, you've done a great job!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update Harry, I will lol for them on Thursday 

Mike


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words.  The buy went smoothly as far as I can tell.  If you had more than a dollar over payment, I have processed those refunds tonight.


----------



## VotTak (Oct 28, 2015)

Got a surprise from USPS... they delivered today instead of tomorrow.
Thanks Harry, this one is really perfectly executed GB. Appreciate that.


----------



## Grampy122 (Oct 28, 2015)

I received mine today. This was a great Group Buy. Thanks for doing a great job.

  Gordie


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 28, 2015)

I was suprised to get mine today but glad it is here. Thanks for a great group but Harry

Mike


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 28, 2015)

Rec'd my box today....

An empty soaking wet beat up empty box today.

People, pay the extra for insurance if the contents are over $50.  I didn't.

I should only be out $50 after the lovely claim process with the USPS.

Sent you a pm, Harry.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 28, 2015)

Received mine.  Dry and safe.

Sorry for not letting you know earlier.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 28, 2015)

Mine arrived today, thanks again!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 28, 2015)

My box arrived today. It appears that the SFR Box had been sitting in water, maybe partially submerged. But due to a well done tape up and packing job, the contents are all here and all good!

Thanks Harry...YOU DA MAN!!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 28, 2015)

PSNCO said:


> Rec'd my box today....
> 
> An empty soaking wet beat up empty box today.
> 
> ...



I filed a full value claim for Mark.  We will see what happens.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 28, 2015)

SteveG said:


> My box arrived today. It appears that the SFR Box had been sitting in water, maybe partially submerged. But due to a well done tape up and packing job, the contents are all here and all good!
> 
> Thanks Harry...YOU DA MAN!!



Steve!  YOU ARE ON AN ISLAND!!  :biggrin:  Glad the contents were not wet!


----------



## WalkOn (Oct 29, 2015)

Received mine yesterday. Thanks again.
Kev


----------



## KCW (Oct 30, 2015)

I got mine in record time, sorry for not posting anything (too busy in the shop)


----------



## larrystephens (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine received in good order and refund received also, thanks for the group purchase and I really appreciate your hard work!


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 10, 2015)

Harry....I received my package last Friday. Contents were well wrapped in a secure box. Thank you very much for a well executed group buy.    Darrell


----------

